# Strange Armies



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been looking for a new army a long time, and I decided I wanted something different than all those bog standard lists. I'm talking about things like a Galrauch-Trolls list, things like that, but also things that play a bit differently or exploit a certain thing, especially things that let me control how the battle goes(I love to have control, freaks others out when they don't have control over what's happening:biggrin: ) so things like Slaanesh Psychology lists are good too.
One thing though, I hate most of the "good" armies and elves too, so all Elves, all Humans, Dwarves, Lizardmen and Skaven(I already play them, don't want another build for them) are out. That leaves O&G, VC, WoC, DoC, Beastman, Ogres. Don't want TK either, almost forgot they existed.
Also I read somewhere somehting called a Chaos Terror list, can someone tell me what that is.

So what kinds of strange, rare, extraordinary armies do you know?
Tell me, all help is welcome.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

the guy who owns my hobby shop is starting an all Skelleteon VC army list, which I think is rather unique.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

Yah I got a diff kind of list for VC..from what Ive been told at least. 50 zombies, 2 units of 40 skellies, 20 crypt ghouls, 3 corpse carts and a black carriage. I just wanted to see how a core heavy list operated. I got the lord mannfred with all his spells, a vamp hero with helm of commandment, a vamp with the forbidden lore (metal) to buff or kill off heavy armored guys, and a necromancer with the zombie staff that lets it raise a D3+9 zombies each time. Was just gonna lead with the undead legion and watch what happens, i know its not competitive and lacking in many ares..but it would be neat to watch a horde at work i thought lol


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Perhaps I should have been more clear, I'm not looking for an army that uses a unit that doesn't get used a lot. I'm more looking for things like the Galrauch-Troll list I mentioned, wich is very different or the Slaanesh Psychology wich lets you f*ck with enemies' Ld and stuff.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay, I made a quick write-down of a WoC Troll List, here it is:

Throgg the Troll King-175

5 Trolls- 225 (throgg here)

4 Trolls- 180

6 Trolls- 270

Warshrine-140

Total: 990

So I got 45 wounds with Regeneration spread out over those troll units.
I got 3 hard-hitting units with M 6, if I make enough Regen saves they gain an EotG roll and Throggs unit gets one from the start (shrine).

Seems like a good list to me, whaddya thing?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

eck, just, eck.

Not a lot of models, but should you close even Ogres may have problems. 
be warry of any and all flameing attacks and your be fine.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay, I also made a slaanesh list, points may be a bit off, but I like the idea, screwing with his Ld and movement (there's a spell that moves one of his units  ) :
Lord

Sorcerer Lord of Slaanesh, Level 4, Infernal Puppet, Diabolic Splendor, Talisman of Endurance 375

Heroes: 

Sorceror of (pleasurous) Death, level 2, Steed of Chaos, Charmed Shield, Spell Familiar 191 points

Exalted Standard Bearer of Slaanesh, Doom Totem 185

Core: 

13 Chaos Warriors of Slaanesh, Halberds, Full command, Wailing Banner 294 points (Lord and BSB)

15 Chaos Warriors of Slaanesh, Halberds, Full command, 276 points 
Special:

5 Chaos Knights, Mark of Slaanesh 210 points (Mounted Sorcerer)

Total: 1506
So what do you think about this, I'm not sure wich I like more, this one or the troll list.

Also I would still like to hear some rather strange army builds if you know some.

*EDIT: Gave the sorcerer Lore of Death and spell familiar so I can perhaps gain Doom&Darkness, but the rest of the lore complements this army too, I think.*


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

the-graven said:


> Also I read somewhere somehting called a Chaos Terror list, can someone tell me what that is.


a chaos terror list can be run a few diffident ways but most of them take Doom Totem banner (-1 LD) and run lore of Death you can get -2/-6 ld ageist a unit before you even fight them


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

minotaur army.

Doombull.
Great Bray shaman.

Gorbull.
Gorbull BSB.
lvl 1/2 shaman (chariot maybe)

core= all chariots and raiders.
MAYBE a ungor horde, but that sounds too 'typical'.
if not a tourney, GHORROS making centigors CORE....and rock faces.

Minotaurs.
minotaurs.
razorgors (at least 2)
harpies.

if HUGE list, go with a ghorgon or cygor. never ever take jabber slythe


there you go.

it's a list.

and a crap ton of impact hits.
blood greed.

support mino blocks w/ chariots to add more impact.

doom bulls and gorebulls in HUGE blocks.

raiders and harpies just to make sure every angle is covered and they panic seeing 360 attacks.

and pestering fire.



<3

edit: beastmen have a cheaper version of the DOOM banner.

manbane.

-1 ldr to all enemies within 6".

not as good, but way cheaper.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

@ Sybarite: That would be nice in combination with slaanesh lore, I like that idea. Probably gonna drop MoS from the mounted sorcerer so he can take Lore of Death, but then it's no more a mono-slaanesh army, but well I'll just think up a story. Though he will need a spell familiar to give me a greater chance at getting D&D.

@ Blackspine: Nice idea, I like that idea, it's full of stomping monsters (mino's), I really like it, thanks for the idea.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Trolls rarely work until you sink some points into a 2K plus league. You'll need a couple of Warshrines, Throgg, and either something big and really killy to make enemies sweat. I like Valkia in smaller points (as it stacks with Mutant Regen and Warshrines), although I like Galrauch in larger games, as he can smash entire formations apart with a potential 6D6+6 Attacks, and two characters - one with Favour, and another with Mask of Eee.

Cheeky note - try and get Galrauch to challenge - then use Breath of Change. 2D6 Toughness Tests to pass or die. 

Problem is with Trolls, (and the game in general), basing a list around Combat MSU doesn't work for the most part in the new ruleset, although characterful.

This is how I run - roughly.

Valkia
Throgg
Tzeentch BSB (Mask of Eee, Chaos Steed, Halberd, Shield, Talisman of Protection, Sop Musk)
Tzeentch Sorceror, Favour, L2, CHaos Steed, Third Eye, Frog Scroll)
10 Trolls
10 Trollssyho
4 DOgres, ADHW, GW
4 DOgres, ADHW, GW
2 War Shrines of Tzeentch

Chaos Terror Bomb Lists used to run around a Sorceror Lord of Nurgle with a Magic Weapon and the throwing skulls on a Chaos Dragon, with Diabolic Splendour, and a BSB with Doom Banner, supported by a couple of Slaanesh Sorcerors - used to be able to fly the Dragon around a flank, and plop -2Ld Terror Tests, followed by a Breath Weapon to cause Panic Tests (Again at -2). Back up by a couple of Hellcannons, Throgg and Trolls/DOgres. Fast movement, flying Terror, and 3 Panic Tests a turn usually broke a flank. But with the new Leadership and Psychology rules, it just plain doesn't work as it used to.

It did use to work against all but Dwarves and refused flank, really.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks all, but I got a question, what do you all think of my slaaneshi list?
Personally I like it, though I would like to include a 5-man Horsemen unit with flails to hunt warmachines, catch fleeing units and perform rear-charges wich really help in combat, but I can't find the points.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You don't have enough points to really make the army work on a competitive level without changing it's whole playing style.

It's not without coincidence that the average points level has gone from 2-2.5K to 3-4K in games recently. Horde rules, horde model price increases, and new horde models...

Cavalry, meanwhile suck balls.

Tbh, I'd drop the Knights for the Marauder Cav.

God I miss the days when armies of Marauder Cavalry smashed armies =(.


----------

